# Internet keeps disconnecting



## The Unknown

Hello everyone,

Since a few months ago my internet disconnects at random times during the day. When this happens I get automatically directed to a page telling me this: "_Congratulations on purchasing this Thomson Gateway residential gateway.
To connect to the Internet, you have to login as a more privileged user._"
When I click the "login" button I need to enter a username and password to continue.
My ISP provided me with a username + password, but they don't work unfortunately. After about 45 seconds, my pc tells me that I have internet access again, and everything works fine after that.
I understand what I need to do, but since I don't know the correct password, and my ISP has no way of providing me with it, I'm kind of in a hopeless situation right now. (I've already tried resetting the router and entering the default password, but this doesn't work.)

I'm using a Thomson TG585 V8 router, provided by my ISP. I thought about buying a different router, but I'm not sure if that'll change anything, and if it'll let me connect at all.

Every suggestion is welcome because I'm really all out of ideas. Also, don't hesitate to ask for more info because I'm sure I'm forgetting something .


----------



## alexr1090

Just to clear this up the problem that you're having is not being able to access your router as the administrator, right?  If so, I'd suggest you try calling up Thomson, maybe they can help


----------



## The Unknown

Exactly, I can't access my router as an administrator and my internet disconnects at random times because of this.

I tried calling Thomson but they told me there's nothing they can do to help, and that I should contact my ISP, which I did about 5 times already .

Does every router use its own username and password? If so, buying another one would let me enter the default password for that router wouldn't it? Then I'd be able to login as an administrator (if necessary).

Sorry if I'm not making much sense, I'm just confused


----------



## spynoodle

Hmm, I would suppose that since the router is giving you the login screen, buying a new router might fix the problem. You could always try borrowing someone else's router to see if it works with theirs, and if it does, then buy a new router.


----------



## TFT

I thought Username was 'Admin' and the default password was your serial number on the bottom of the router.


----------

